# I have a new website!



## Scooter (Jan 7, 2011)

I have been quilting and doing glass etchings for a few years now. I have finally made a website to display my work. I would love for everyone to check it out. Comments and suggestions are very welcome, thanks. 

cjsquiltingandmore.weebly.com


----------



## Candy (Jan 7, 2011)

I love the little Teddy Bear quilt it is adorable. What are the owls made out of they are so unique? Congratulations on your new website.


----------



## Scooter (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you Candy. The teddy bear quilt was a new pattern for me but I loved the way it turned out. The owls are made of rafetta, pine-cone pieces, and bark.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 8, 2011)

Great website Charlotte, love the tortoise on your home page. Looks like you do fine work.


----------



## Scooter (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you! Everything I do is self-taught and I always strive to make quality work.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Jan 9, 2011)

LOVE,LOVE,LOVE the green paisley bag, the Starbucks cup sleeve, the dragonfly ring, the pink daisy wallet. What a gift you have!!!! Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## abra (Jan 9, 2011)

I would so get a little tortoise like the one in the slide show if I had money


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 9, 2011)

I sew! Love doing it! I make dog apparel  I might need a new pin cushion soon


----------

